# اي معلومة عن ماكنة morbidily قديمه



## ksmksam (27 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكوا العافية ياشباب

افد وجدت ماكنة morbidly قديمة تتحرك باستخدام dc servomotor ولا يوجد اي مانيول او اي معلومة عن الماكنة ولا حتى اذا كانت تاخذ الدرايفر الاشارات step & direction 
وانا اريد تشغيل هذه الماكنة على mach3 مع العلم ان الماكنة تعمل وتتحرك ولاكن بدون اي برنامج 
وانا ابحث عن شخص عندة معلمة عن هذه الماكنة او اي كتالوج

صور الماكنة


 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل



 مركز تحميل


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

ماذا تعني بأن الماكينة تتحرك وتعمل بدون أي برنامج؟ هل يمكنك إيضاح هذه النقطة؟

أما بالنسبة لإشارات Step & Dir فعليك معرفة نوع أو ماركة أجهزة قيادة المواتير، ورقم الموديل بالكامل، فمنه تستطيع معرفة طريقة الاتصال بين التحكم وبين دوائر القيادة
لا يكفي هنا نوع المواتير أو موديلها، الأهم هو دوائر القيادة، فهي حلقة الوصل بين كمبيوتر التحكم وبين المواتير
وعادة توجد أجهزة القيادة داخل خزانة اللوحة الكهربية للماكينة، افتحها واقرأ رقم الموديل من على دوائر القيادة وضعها هنا، ربما نستطيع المساعدة
لسهولة الوصول لأجهزة القيادة (أي دوائر القيادة) تتبع الكابلات الخارجة من الموتور وانظر إلى أين تذهب هذه الكابلات


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

نقطة أخرى، لا أظن أن الماكينة قديمة جدا كما تقول، فتاريخ الإنتاج المكتوب على الموتور هو قرب نهاية عام 2000، أي أنه من الوارد جدا أن تكون الماكينة من إنتاج عام 2001، أي أنها أنتجت منذ 9 سنوات فقط
إلا إذا كان هذا الموتور تم تركيبه على الماكينة لاحقا أثناء عملية صيانة أو عملية تطوير


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

هناك أيضا نقطة يجب ألا تغفلها
الأمر ليس مجرد CNC وتحكم في مواتير فقط
بل الأمر تحكم في ماكينة كاملة
وهذا يعني دوائر الهايدرولك، ودوائر التبريد، ,اجهزة الأمان، وأشياء أخرى، وربما توجد وظائف أخرى لتشخيص الأعطال وفحص المكونات أثناء عمل الماكينة
كل هذا يقوم به كمبيوتر التحكم، من خلال برنامج عليه من ناحية، ومن خلال اتصاله بالأجهزة المحيطية الخاصة بالماكينة من ناحية أخرى
فلو أنك تريد التخلي عن برنامج التحكم الموجود، واستعمال Mach3 بدلا منه، فاعلم أنك ستواجه صعوبات
أولا أنا لا أعلم ما هي إمكانيات Mach3 الكاملة، وبالطبع لا أعلم ما هي الوظائف التي يتيحها برنامج التحكم لديك، ولكن لو توجد وظائف لديك غير موجودة في Mach3 فاعلم أنك غالبا قد فقدتها ولن تستطيع إعادتها إلا بالعودة للتحكم الأصلي، أو من خلال برنامج آخر يتيح هذه الوظائف، كمثال على هذه الوظائف، بعض الماكينات تتيح إمكانية قياس طول العدة (أداة ثقب مثلا) بعد التشغيل للتأكد من عدم تكسر العدة أثناء التشغيل
ثانيا، لو افترضنا أن Mach3 يحتوي على كل الوظائف المطلوبة، فعليك معرفة كيفية توصيله بالأجهزة المحيطية، كمثال، كيفية إعطاء أمر من خلال Mach3 لتشغيل مضخة التبريد مثلا، وكيفية خروج الإشارة الكهربية من الكمبيوتر لتشغيل المضخة، وكيفية استقبال دائرة قيادة المضخة لهذه الإشارة كي تبدأ بالفعل في تشغيل المضخة. فلو كانت هذه الإشارات غير متسقة مع بعضها البعض، فسيكون عليك عمل دوائر إلكترونية لتحويل الإشارات

على حد معلوماتي يعتمد Mach3 على المنفذ المتوازي لإصدار الإشارات، لذا هو يناسب أكثر الهواة، بينما تستعمل الماكينات التجارية عادة Bus system للاتصال مع المحيطات، فلو كان الأمر هكذا فاعلم أن عليك كم من العمل لا بأس به لتوفيق إشارات الاتصال مع بعضها البعض

الخلاصة، الأمر ليس مجرد اتصال بمواتير وإشارات Step & Dir وإنما الأمر أكبر من هذا بعض الشيء، وعليك أن تؤهب نفسك لهذا لو أنك مصر على التخلي عن جهاز/برنامج التحكم الموجود واستعمال Mach3 بدلا منه


----------



## ksmksam (27 أغسطس 2010)

اولا شكر للرد على الموضوع
-الماكنة قديمة جدا والرقم الموجود على المحرك لا يعني اي شيء واذا نظرت الى صورة الرابعه راح تلاحظ ان الماكنة تاخذ المعلومات عن طريق اشرطة وهذا النظام قديم
-وانا لا اعلم موديل الماكنة ولم اجده على الماكنة لذلك وظعت الصور لعل احد يساعدني في معرفة الموديل
- كما ان الصورة الاخيرة هي صورة المعلومات الموجودة على driver طبعا هو dc servo motor
-و الماكنة قديمة جدا لا اتوقع انها تستخدم data bus وانا بحثت بطريقة تركيب الاسلاك لاحظت انه لكل driver مجموعة اسلاك من الكنترولر الرأيسي

-كما ان الماكنة الماكنة معطلة لانة لم يعد احد يستخدم طريقة البرمجة g code او حتى الاشرطة وكما ان الماكنة يمكن تحريكه باستخدام الكنترولر الرايسي manual mode بدون القدرة على ادخال برنامج كامل لانة لايوجد اشرطة
-وانا مهما الغيت من انظمة فسيكون الوصول التشغل الماكنة واعادتها للعمل سيكون انجازا ولعلملك برنامج mach3 قدراتة لا باس بها ويمكن ربطة بانظمة vacumm &saftey & servo motor& tool changer


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

هممم، حسنا
غالبا الموتور تم تغييره في عملية صيانة أو تحديث
ولكنك لم تذكر المعلومات الموجودة على دائرة القيادة
هذه هي النقطة الأهم الآن


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

بالمناسبة
أنا لم أفهم، هل الصورة الأخيرة للموتور أم لجهاز القيادة؟
أعتقد أنها للموتور، لأنها مكتوب عليها rpm
كما أنها لو دائرة القيادة لكان غالبا (وليس دائما) مكتوبا عليها الدخل والخرج، وهذا يعني قيمتان للتيار وقيمتان للفولتية


----------



## ksmksam (27 أغسطس 2010)

لا الصورة الاخيرة للدرابف وليس للمحركوانا متاكد وما اضن انه جرى اي تعديل لانة المحركات الثلاث والدرايفرات الثلاث متشابهين


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أغسطس 2010)

أخي لو أنك متأكد هكذا من أن هذه صورة الدرايف، فربما يعني هذا أن الموتور والدرايف وحدة واحدة، وهذا موجود بالفعل، ولكنه غير منتشر، وحقيقة لم أره إلا كمنتجات حديثة، بمعنى أن الطريقة الكلاسيكية هي موتور ودرايف منفصلان، ولكن بعض الشركات بدأت في إنتاج الموتور والدرايف كوحدة متكاملة مدمجة. ولا أعلم إن كان هذا موجودا أيضا في المنتجات القديمة
وفي هذه الحالة أعتقد أنه توجد وحدة تغذية تيار مستمر للدرايف، وفي هذه الحالة قد تكون وحدة التغذية بالتيار المستمر وحدة مركزية تغذي المواتير الثلاثة، وسبب هذا الاعتقاد أن المكتوب على لوحة المواصفات لم يذكر أن التيار متغير ولم يذكر أنه أحادي الطور أو ثلاثي الطور، لذا أعتقد أنه تيار مستمر
أما بالنسبة للتاريخ، فانظر معي إلى المكتوب على لوحة المواصفات ستجد أنه
44/00
وأعتقد أن هذا يعني الأسبوع الرابع والأربعين من العام 2000 وهذا يعتبر تاريخ حديث نسبيا
أما بالنسبة للشركة المصنعة للدرايف فلم أستطع قراءة اسمها جيدا من على الصورة
أعتقد أنها Viokers ولكني بحثت عن هذا الاسم ولم أجد شيئا
هل يمكنك كتابة اسمها بصورة صحيحة، ربما وجدنا شيئا عنها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم انا جاهز للمساعده والمساهمه في هذا العمل ولكن اريد ان اعرف من اين انت واين هذه الماكينه؟

ويمكن تحويل هذه الماكينه وتشغيلها بأحدث تكنولوجيا ولكن على أرض الواقع وليس على النت فقط

أخبرني أين انت وأين الماكينه؟

ما عمل هذه الماكينه بالضبط هل هي للحفر ام لثني المواسير أم ماذا؟


----------



## ksmksam (28 أغسطس 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم انا جاهز للمساعده والمساهمه في هذا العمل ولكن اريد ان اعرف من اين انت واين هذه الماكينه؟
> 
> ...



يعطيك العافية من الاردن
والماكنة كمان 
انا ناوي استخدم mach3 الا اذا في برامج احسن لهيك ماكنات
الماكنة هي راوتر خشب ثمنها حوالي 8000 دولار على الوضع الحالي

اتوقع ان الدرايفر بياخذ الاشارةanoluge

من plc لذلك سيكون التحكم بالمحركات الحالية وهي dc servo motor
وانا بدور عن اي معلومة في هذا المجال


----------



## ksmksam (28 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي لو أنك متأكد هكذا من أن هذه صورة الدرايف، فربما يعني هذا أن الموتور والدرايف وحدة واحدة، وهذا موجود بالفعل، ولكنه غير منتشر، وحقيقة لم أره إلا كمنتجات حديثة، بمعنى أن الطريقة الكلاسيكية هي موتور ودرايف منفصلان، ولكن بعض الشركات بدأت في إنتاج الموتور والدرايف كوحدة متكاملة مدمجة. ولا أعلم إن كان هذا موجودا أيضا في المنتجات القديمة
> وفي هذه الحالة أعتقد أنه توجد وحدة تغذية تيار مستمر للدرايف، وفي هذه الحالة قد تكون وحدة التغذية بالتيار المستمر وحدة مركزية تغذي المواتير الثلاثة، وسبب هذا الاعتقاد أن المكتوب على لوحة المواصفات لم يذكر أن التيار متغير ولم يذكر أنه أحادي الطور أو ثلاثي الطور، لذا أعتقد أنه تيار مستمر
> أما بالنسبة للتاريخ، فانظر معي إلى المكتوب على لوحة المواصفات ستجد أنه
> 44/00
> ...



المعلومات على الدرايفر الموجود في اللوحة الكهربائية واسم vickers ولو انا لقيت المعلومات بسهولة لم اكن ازعجكم بالموضوع 
واتاكد اخي انه الماكنة صنع الثامانينات او قبل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم لا تفرق المحركات سيرفو ام ستيب المهم أن عندك حلول لتشغيل هذه الماكينه

وهي

1- معرفة مواصفات وقدرات المحركات بالتفصيل وهذا أظن عملية سهلة ومن ثم اختيار الدرايفرات المناسبة لهذه المواصفات وطبعا إذا كانت المحركات دي سي كما تقول فيجب ملاحظة أمرين 
ا- مواصفات المحرك من حيث الجهد والأمبير 
ب- هل يوجد انكودر ملحق ومثبت على المحرك أم لا؟
ج- إن لم يكن على المحرك انكودر فهل هناك انكودر على أي مكان على كل محور من محاور الماكينه؟

إن كان هناك انكودر فلا مشكلة تقوم بشراء الدرايفر المناسب وتوصلة على المحركات والباقي عملية برمجة للماك ليس أكثر

2- إن لم يكن هناك انكودر بأي مكان على الماكينه أو المحرك وهناك فقط مفاتيح تحديد(limit switch) فالحل في هذه الحالة

هو استبدال المحركات بمحركات سيرفوا ودائرة قيادة سيرفو وضبط الماك

أو

استبدالها بمحركات خطويه ودائرة قيادة مناسبة للمحركات الخطويه وضبط الماك عليهم

أرجو توضيح المعلومات التي سألت عنها هذه عن

الانكودر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2010)

ملاحظة

ستقوم بفك كل وحدة التحكم الموجوده بالماكينه وإلغائها ويمكنك الاستفادة من الصندوق فقط لوضع أجهز القيادة وجهاز الكمبيوتر مكانها

وواضح أن كل شيء في هذه الماكينه مصنوع أيام الرخص أيام ما كان زوج الحمام ثلاث حبات 

والصندوق كبير ويتسع للأجهزة الحديثة كلها


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أغسطس 2010)

أخي هناك نقاط غير مفهومة
إذا كانت الصورة الأخيرة للدرايف، فما هي مواصفات المواتير؟
وما هي الوصلات من الموتور للدرايف؟ وما هي الوصلات من الدرايف للكنترول؟ وما هي الوصلات من الكنترول للموتور؟ وعندما أذكر وصلات الموتور، فأنا أقصد الموتور نفسه كهربائيا، وكذلك الإنكودر المفترض أنه مركب على الموتور

بالنسبة للإشارة من الكنترول للدرايف، تقول أنها قد تكون أنالوج، وهذا وارد جدا
وغالبا في هذه الحالة ستكون إشارة أمر السرعة
وهذا لو صح فإنه يعني ثلاثة أشياء
أولا أن إشارة الإنكودر تذهب إلى كمبيوتر التحكم ليقوم بالتحكم في الموضع، وهذا الإنكودر إما أن يكون إنكودر مثبت على الموتور أو على المحور
ثانيا أن الدرايف يحصل على قياس سرعة الموتور الفعلية، ويقوم بالتحكم في السرعة، وقياس السرعة إما أن يكون من إنكودر مثبت على الموتور، ويتم حساب السرعة من تفاضل الموضع، أو من خلال تاكومتر مثبت على الموتور، ونظام التاكومتر كان شائعا في الماضي، وقل استعماله في الماكينات الحديثة 
ثالثا أن الحل قد يكون أنك ستحتاج دائرة إلكترونية ومايكروكنترولر، الدائرة الإلكترونية تستقبل الإشارات الواردة من الMach3 وهي عبارة عن أمر الموضع، وكذلك تستقبل الموضع الفعلي من الإنكودر، سواء كان على الموتور أو على المحور، ثم يقرأ المايكروكنترولر كلتي الإشارتين ويقوم بحساب الخطأ في الموضع ويضرب الخطأ في ثابت يتم تحديده حسب الأداء المطلوب من التحكم، ثم يقوم بإصدار الإشارة الأنالوج المناسبة المتوافقة مع الدرايف

رأيي أن تحاول أن تمدنا بكل المعلومات المتاحة، ويا حبذا لو مزيدا من الصور، فعلى سبيل المثال أنت وضعت صورة الدرايف ولم تضع صورة الموتور، فحاول أن تمدنا بمزيدا من المعلومات ومزيدا من الصور​


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أغسطس 2010)

أخي، وجدت موقع لشركة ألمانية، لم أفهم هل هي الشركة التي أنتجت الدرايف أم لا، ولكن لا يوجد لديهم أي معلومات عن المنتجات
وها هو رابطها
http://www.motsys.de/index.en.php
سأحاول الاتصال بهم وربما أستطيع أن أحصل منهم على أي شيء


----------



## ksmksam (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ksmksam (29 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ طارق
-يوجد انكودر ديجيتل على المحرك وهو يصدر اشارتين اشارة رايسبة وهي عبارة عن pulse لتحديد الموقع و
الاخرى لتحديد الاتجاه مع وجود limit switch
-مع العلم انه محور X المحرك بتحرك مع الماكنة مش ثابت مع العلم انه بيستخدم ball secrew
-وانا راح ابذل جهدي للتشغيل الماكنة باستخدام driver الحالي والا اذا تم استبدالهم راح تكون التكلفة عالية وهذا ما بيناسب صاحب الماكنة

-مع العلم انا لقيت شخص هولندي بيحاول نفس ما انا بدي اسوي
وفي الاخر فكفك امحركات وباعهم وناوي يركب محركات stepper مع العلم هو وشتري الماكنة 500euro


----------



## ksmksam (29 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ زملكاوي
- الماكنة مش عندي وصعب اروح اشوفها كل مابدي لذلك حاب اجمع قدر من المعلومات قبل ما اروح للماكنة 
-وبانسبة لموضوع pic انا مفكر فية بس ما بعرف يمكن مايكون عملي بس بحاول اجد شيء صناعي يعطي اشارة analouge

-وبالنسبة للموقع ممتاز كثير واتوقغ انة الصور الدرايفر الموجودة في الموقع مطابقة للصور درايفر الماكنة
وانشاء الله انهم يردو عليك


----------



## zamalkawi (29 أغسطس 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> -وبانسبة لموضوع pic انا مفكر فية بس ما بعرف يمكن مايكون عملي بس بحاول اجد شيء صناعي يعطي اشارة


بالتأكيد لو يوجد شيء صناعي سيكون أفضل كثيرا، ولكني لا أعتقد أن هناك شيء سيحقق لك ماتريد تماما من استقبال إشارات الmach3 والإنكودر وإصدار إشارة أنالوج عبارة عن الفارف مضروبا في ثابت تحدده أنت
لو يوجد شيئ صناعي لهذا سيكون رائع، ولكن لا أعتقد بوجوده جاهزا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم للأسف انا لست بالأردن وإن كنت هناك لتمكنت بحول الله وحده من تعديل الدرايفرات الأصلية وتشغيلها على الماك فمن كلامك يبدوا وبوضوح انها درايفرات سيرفو ولكن المشكلة في طريقة التحكم من وحدة التحكم القديمة التي تعمل بأشرطة كما ذكرت وحتى مع كونها تعمل بشريط فيمكن محاولة استبدال وحدة تشغيل الشريط بوحدة ادخال بيانات أخرى وهي مع كونها تعمل بشريط فهي أيضا تعمل بنظام رقمي فالأشرطة من وسائل نقل البيانات الرقمية القديمة ومعظم أجهزة الكمبيوتر القديمة جدا تعمل بالأشرطة وكنا نحفظ ونحمل البرامج والألعاب عن طريق الأشرطة زمان على هذه الأجهزة

والخلاصة المفيدة

يمكنك الاستعانة بخبير الكترونيات يكون على دراية وعنده خلفية عن ماكينات السي ان سي ونظرية عملها في الغاء ما هو غير مفيد واستخدام الدرايفرات القديمة وتشغيل الماكينه وهذا الأمر أراه يسيرا جدا على مثل هذا الفني الخبير

وذلك لأننا لدينا الماكينه ولدينا المحركات ولدينا الانكودرات ولدينا الدرايفرات فما ينقصنا غير تعديل المدخل فقط من وحدة البي إل سي (PLC) إلى وحدة إدخال من الكمبيوتر عن طريق فتحة الطابعة أو أي فتحة أخرى مع استخدام وحدة المواجهة المناسبة(interfacing unit)

وإن تعذر ذلك فالحل العملي والأسرع والأوفر للوقت والجهد في هذه الحالة هو استبدال الجزء الالكتروني بالكامل كما سيفعل الهولندي وهو نفس كلامي الذي قلته من قبل في مشاركتي السابقه

وشكرا لك واسأل الله أن يوفقك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

على فكره يمكن رسم مخطط الدائرة ومخطط التوصيلات (wiring diagram) للإستعانة بهما في حالة إرادتكم استخدام الدائرة الأصلية

ويمكنكم إرسال دعوة وتأشيرة لأخوكم أبو عبد الله وتستضيفوه عندكم وهو جاهز للحضور والعمل وطبعا هذا أعلى حل من ناحية التكاليف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

أخوكم أبو عبد الله يحييكم


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، وجدت موقع لشركة ألمانية، لم أفهم هل هي الشركة التي أنتجت الدرايف أم لا، ولكن لا يوجد لديهم أي معلومات عن المنتجات
> وها هو رابطها
> http://www.motsys.de/index.en.php
> سأحاول الاتصال بهم وربما أستطيع أن أحصل منهم على أي شيء



السلام عليكم
قمت منذ قليل بالاتصال بالشركة، وأفادوني بأن هذا الدرايف قديم جدا، ولا ينتجونه الآن إلا حسب الطلب، وبمواعيد تسليم متأخرة وبأسعار عالية. لكنه قال لي أن كاتالوجات الدرايف موجودة لديهم وسيحاول العثور عليها وإرسالها لي. سألته إن كانت متوفرة بالإنجليزية قال لي أنها متوفرة بالإيطالية والألمانية ولكنه سيحاول العثور على نسخ بالإنجليزية. ثم طلب مني أن أرسل له رسالة بالبريد الإلكتروني فيها عنواني وبريدي الإلكتروني
قمت بعدها بإرسال رسالة له بالبريد الإلكتروني وضعت فيها الصورة الأخيرة التي تظهر مواصفات الدرايف، وأعطيته عنواني وبريدي الإلكتروني، وذكرت أنني أفضل أن يرسل لي الكتالوجات بالبريد الإلكتروني، ولكنه يمكنه مراسلتي بالبريد العادي لو أنه يفضل هذا. في هذه الحالة سأقوم بمسحها ضوئيا وإرسالها لك
بالمناسبة، لقد أعطيته عنواني وليس عنوانك لسببين، أولهما السرعة، حيث أن هذا أسرع من مراسلتك لطلب عنوانك ثم مراسلته مرة أخرى، والثاني هو أنني أرغب، لو أذنت لي، في الاحتفاظ بنسخة من الكتالوج
يمكنك إعطائي بريدك الإلكتروني في رسالة خاصة، حيث أن وضعها على العام مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
سأضع ردا هنا لو يوجد أي جديد، وأرجو أيضا موافاتي بالجديد من عندك، هل وصلت لشيئ؟ هل قررت شيئا؟​


----------



## ksmksam (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخ زملكاوي


----------



## ahmedcnc (30 أغسطس 2010)

اخ ksmksam ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص عشان ممكن اساعدك وادلك على مين ممكن يمكن يشغل الماكنيه ده 
على mach3 بكل سهوله


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أغسطس 2010)

أخي أرسلت لك الكتالوج بالبريد الإلكتروني
للأسف لم أجد به كل ما تمنيت أن أجده، ولكن ما به قد يكفي

أولا الدرايف فعلا يستقبل إشارة أنالوج من الكنترول، وهذه الإشارة هي أمر السرعة
ثانيا الدرايف يستقبل إشارة أنالوج من تاكومتر تمثل السرعة الفعلية، والتي يحتاجها الدرايف كفيد باك للتحكم في السرعة

المشكلة أنني لم أعرف ثلاثة أشياء:
أولهم كيفية ضبط السرعة المناظرة لجهد أمر السرعة، بمعنى، لو أعطينا الماكينة 5فولت مثلا، فماذا تعني هذه القيمة كسرعة، أحد الاحتمالات أن يكون 10فولت مناظرة ل2000 لفة في الدقيقة، حيث أن الدرايف مكتوب عليه 2000 لفة في الدقيقة، وربما هذه تمثل السرعة القصوى، بينما 10 فولت تمثل أقصى جهد لأمر السرعة كما مذكور في الكتالوج
ثانيهم، التاكومتر، كيف يتم ضبط تضخيم إشارة التاكومتر، وهذا مثله مثل أمر السرعة. فالتاكومتر فكرة عمله أنه يصدر جهد يتناسب مع السرعة، فما هو ثابت التناسب؟ كيف يتم ضبطه؟. فأنا أعتقد أن هذا الثابت يختلف من تاكو إلى آخر 
ثالثهم هو كيفية ضبط بارامترات التحكم حيث أنه توجد حلقتا تحكم في الدرايف، وهما حلقة التحكم في السرعة وحلقة التحكم في التيار، وكل منهما عادة يكون له بارمتران، عامل التضخيم وعامل التكامل، فكيف يتم ضبط هذه البارامترات؟ أعتقد أنه توجد مقاومات متغيرة لضبطها، ولكني لم أرها في الكتالوج

والآن عليك أن تعرف جيدا أين يذهب كل كابل، وتعرف ما وظيفة هذا الكابل من الكتالوج، ثم تنظر لو كان الكابل يذهب إلى الكنترول، فاعلم أن وظيفته سيتعين على الماك3 أن يقوم بها أو سيكون عليك برمجتها على متحكم خارجي (مايكروكنترولر مثلا) ولكن الماك سيكون أفضل كثيرا بالطبع

بالمناسبة، كيف تم توصيل الكابلات؟ بمعنى هل الكابلات كلها موصلة إلى كابينة التحكم، ثم يخرج كابل صخم به كل الوصلات إلى كمبيوتر التحكم؟ لو أن الأمر هكذا، سيكون تتبع الوصلات المختلفة أصعب

لي طلب عندك، أعتقد أن الموتور مثبت عليه تاكومتر، وهذا التاكومتر موصل إلى الدرايف، والمفترض أن يكون هناك إنكودر آخر. هذا الإنكودر الآخر إما أن يكون مركبا على الموتور، أو مركبا على محور الماكينة مباشرة
حسب ما أفهم، هذا الإنكودر يجب أن يكون موصلا بكمبيوتر التحكم، فهل يمكنك التأكد من هذه النقطة؟

لو أن تصوري صحيحا، فستحتاج مايكروكنترولر يقرأ الإنكودر ويقرأ الأمر من الماك3، ثم يخرج إشارة أنالوج إلى الدرايف، ولا أعتقد أن هذا أمرا صعبا، ولكنك ستحتاج أخصائي إلكترونيات لتنفيذه


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أغسطس 2010)

والآن سؤالي للأخ طارق بلال
هل تعلم كيف يتعامل الماك3 مع السيرفو؟ وكيف يصدر أوامر الحركة؟ أي ما هو شكل أمر الحركة؟ هل هو أيضا على شكل ستب/داير مثل المحرك الخطوي؟
أما السؤال الآخر، هل الماك3 هو من يتلقى إشارة الفيد باك أم يتلقاها الدرايف؟ أو بعبارة أخرة هل يقوم الماك3 بأي تحكم في الموتور أم أنه يكتفي فقط بإصدار أمر الحركة، ويعني الدرايف بتحقيق هذا الأمر، بعيدا عن الماك3 نفسه؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الماك يصدر أمر التحكم خطوة/اتجاه وليس له علاقة بالموتور ودرايفر السيرفو به وحدة تحكم خارجيه (ميكروكنترولر) ليس لها علاقه بالكمبيوتر غير عبر امر الخطوة/اتجاه فقط ثم يقوم الدرايفر او بمعنى أدق الميكرو كنترولر الموجود بالدرايفر بترجمة امر خطوة/اتجاه وتوصيل الناتج إلى المحرك وقراءة مردود الانكودر


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعتقد أن الموتور مثبت عليه تاكومتر، وهذا التاكومتر موصل إلى الدرايف، والمفترض أن يكون هناك إنكودر آخر. هذا الإنكودر الآخر إما أن يكون مركبا على الموتور، أو مركبا على محور الماكينة مباشرة
> حسب ما أفهم، هذا الإنكودر يجب أن يكون موصلا بكمبيوتر التحكم، فهل يمكنك التأكد من هذه النقطة؟



السلام عليكم
لو وجدت الإنكودر حاول أن تعرف ما نوعه، وهل هو encoder أم resolver ولو كان إنكودر ما نوع إشارته
وجود الإنكودر أو الريزولفر ضروري لأن التاكومتر يقيس السرعة فقط، ولا يقيس الموضع، وأنت تحتاج لقياس الموضع من أجل التحكم

بالمناسبة، هل استلمت الإيميل؟ أم أعيد إرساله؟​


----------



## ksmksam (31 أغسطس 2010)

كما اخبرتكم يوجد انكودر
ولقيت شخص مطور نفس الماكنة بس المشكلة سويدي وماعرفة اسجل في الموقع
وهذا الرابط
http://www.elektronikforumet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=42177&start=0
مع العلم هو مستخدم mach3 ومستخدم بطاقة للربط بين ال mach3 و servo drive analouge signal


----------



## ksmksam (31 أغسطس 2010)

اسم البطاقة
Kflop+Kanalog via USB
الرابط
http://dynomotion.com/Kanalog.html


و موديل الماكنة Morbidelli Universal 15


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم رأيي وهذا مجرد رأي انك سوف تضيع الكثير من وقتك لتصلح الدرايفر القديم وسيكلفك غير الوقت مبلغ كبير من المال وإذا تعطل فيما بعد ستجد صعوبة شديدة في الحصول على قطع الغيار وعلى ذلك فالحل الأمثل هو تركيب درايفر ومواتير ستيب موتور مثل هذا الرجل العبقري وشاهد الفيلم وقل لي رأيك وهذا رأيي من بداية الموضوع ولكن ...............

http://www.elektronikforumet.com/fo...&start=0&sid=24eae3fca3880848f0d8afc09c5f207e

الباشا شال وخلع جميع وحدة الكنترول وركب مكانها شاشة كمبيوتر وكمبيوتر عادي ودرايفرات ستيب ومواتير استب وعايش حياته آخر مزاج


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

وبعدين الإسم اللي عطيته لنا الأول خطأ أنت كتبته بحرف واي في النهايه وهو حرف آي وناقص حرف إل كمان

الشركة دي من الإسم شركة إيطاليه 

وهذا الرابط الخاص بالمصنع بتاعهم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRXd3uTozxE&feature=related


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاسم الصحيح

Morbidelli Universal 15

or

U15


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 أغسطس 2010)

اذا كنت عاوز توفر وقتك ومجهودك وتعمل حاجه نظيفه 

انسف النظام القديم وركب درافرات جديده سواء ستيب ولا سيرفو وشغل الماكينه على الماك وكل عليها بقلاوه 

ومبارك عليك وعلى صاحب الورشه


----------



## zamalkawi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، أرى الحل باستخدام هذه البطاقة حل جيد جدا، ولكن اعلم أنه سيكلفك على الأقل 600 دولار، فأنت تحتاج بطاقتين كل منهما 250 دولار، بالإضافة للضرائب (لا أدري إن كان يمكن تلافيها بما أنك تستورد) والشحن والجمارك
المبلغ ليس كبيرا، ولكن أعتقد أنه ربما تجد شيئا أرخص، خاصة أنني أعتقد أن إمكانيات البطاقة أعلى من متطلباتك
بوجه عام أنا أختلف مع أخي طارق بلال في أنني أرى أن الأفضل هو تغيير الإنترفيس، ليتوافق الدرايف مع الماك3، باستخدام بطاقة كتلك، مع الاحتفاظ بالدرايف
كذلك اعلم أنك ستحتاج متخصص في السي إن سي ومحركات السيرفو
بالتأكيد يمكنك طرح أي سؤال تريده هنا، ولكن هذا لا يغني عن وجود متخصص معك


----------



## ksmksam (1 سبتمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم رأيي وهذا مجرد رأي انك سوف تضيع الكثير من وقتك لتصلح الدرايفر القديم وسيكلفك غير الوقت مبلغ كبير من المال وإذا تعطل فيما بعد ستجد صعوبة شديدة في الحصول على قطع الغيار وعلى ذلك فالحل الأمثل هو تركيب درايفر ومواتير ستيب موتور مثل هذا الرجل العبقري وشاهد الفيلم وقل لي رأيك وهذا رأيي من بداية الموضوع ولكن ...............
> 
> ...



لعلمك الرابط نفس اللي انا رفعته للمنتدى
وانا ماراح اشتري الا اذا راسلة نفس الشخص الى استخدم البطاقه اللي استخدمها مع نفس الماكانة


----------



## zamalkawi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي
يوجد حل وسط بين تغيير النظام بالكامل (اقتراح الأخ طارق) وبين تغيير الإنترفيس فقط، مع الاحتفاظ بالمواتير والدرايف (اقتراحي)، وهذا الحل الوسط، هو الاحتفاظ بالمواتير والإنكودرز، وشراء 3 درايفات جديدة
يوجد درايف اسمة geckodrive وصفحته هي http://www.geckodrive.com/ وسعره معقول فهو حوالي 120 دولار للدرايف الواحد، ويقبل إشارات ستب/داير، ولكنه يعمل فقط حتى 80 فولت، و20 أمبير، لذا فأعتقد أن مستوى الجهد لا يناسب محركاتك
ولكن إن وجدت شيئا عند مستوى جهد مناسب وتيار مناسب وبسعر مناسب، فربما يكون هذا حلا أفضل
لكن لاحظ أنك في هذه الحالة ستحتاج إلى مصدر تيار مستمر مناسب، لو لم يكن لديك واحدا في الماكينة القديمة

بالمناسبة، توجد ميزة لاتباع اقتراح أخ طارق، وهي أنه لو أن من المحتمل أن تكون المحركات الدي سي متآكلة الفحمات، وهذا من عيوب المحركات الدي سي بوجه عام، فعليك التأكد مت هذه النقطة، لو فحصت المحركات ووجدتها متهالكة، فربما يكون الأفضل أن "تبدأ على نظافة" كما نقول في مصر وتشتري نظام متكامل
أما لو كانت المحركات في حالة جدية فأنا لازلت عند رأيي أن تغير الإنترفيس فقط

بالمناسبة، في حالة تغيير الإنترفيس عليك أن تتأكد أن البطاقة تقرأ إشارات الإنكودر
لذا عليك أن تتأكد من أن إشارات الإنكودر مربعة، فلو أنها إشارات جيبية، فستحتاج إلى هاردوير إضافي (ليس رخيصا!!) من أجل تحويلها ‘لى إشارات مربعة
ولو أنها إشارات مربعة فعليك أن تتأكد من أن مستوى الفولت مناسب للبطاقة، فحيث أن النظام قديم، ربما يكون يستخدم معايير قياسية مختلفة عن المعروفة اليوم

كذلك عليك معرفة عدد النبضات للفة الواحدة، ومعرفة خطوة عمود النقل الحركة من أجل إعدادات الماك3

والآن ما الجديد عندك؟ إلام وصلت؟ وماذا نويت؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلش أخي الظاهر أني أعطيتك رابط غير الذي أقصده وهذا هو الرابط الذي أريدك أن تطلع عليه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUOosDTQ5sM


اعتقد أن هذا الحل هو الأمثل وأن هذا الرجل تصرف أحسن تصرف انظر إلى نظافة العمل وخفة ونظافة الكابينه بعد التعديل انخفضت كمية المكونات والمحولات وانظر إلى أداء الماكينه أداء رائع رغم انه استخدم نظام محركات الخطوة وليس السيرفو

وعموما القرار الأخير لك فافعل ما تشاء

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي طارق، في الفيديو الذي وضعته، من أين عرفت أنه استبدال محركات خطوية بالمحركات الموجودة؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 سبتمبر 2010)

واضح من الصوت ومن شكل المحرك انه استيب موتر


----------



## ksmksam (1 سبتمبر 2010)

انا شفت الفيديو قبلل هيك ولاحطة ان في درايف stepper motor داخل اللوحة
اناحاب اتواصل مع الشب السويدي في الموقع المذكور وافهم اللي سواه علي شان ما اقع بنفس الاخطاء

بس لحد الان ماعرفت اسجل في الموقع
http://www.elektronikforumet.com/for...=42177&start=0


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا سجلت على الموقع بحول الله وحده ومنتظرك على الخاص لأعلمك كيفية التسجيل

وقد أرسلت لك رسالة


----------



## aymanmosbah (5 سبتمبر 2010)

عزيزى السائل ....... ان هذه الماكينة من طراز قديم وتعمل بمجموعة اوامر ال g code و اذا ما اردت تشغيلها يمكننى المحاولة معها حيث ان مجال عملى هو تشغيل ماكينات ال cnc و صيانتها ..... واذا ما اردت التعاون يمكنك الاتصال بى.....م/أيمن مصباح


----------



## aymanmosbah (5 سبتمبر 2010)

و احب ان اضيف اننى قد قمت بعمل صيانة و تشغيل من قبل لماكينة morbidelli u 26 & u46 و تم بيعهما و التدريب على تشغيلها ...


----------



## ksmksam (5 سبتمبر 2010)

على كل حال
ياريت لو تحكيلي انت من اي بلد واذا انت من الاردن 
هذا رقم تلفوني 0785391688
وانا لازم احاول اشغلها تشغيل كامل على اساس افحص الاشارات الداخلة والخارجة وفولتية محرك dc
مع العلم البرنامج باللغة الايطالية وانا ما بعرف علية اي شيء فاذا عندك مانيول او اي معلومة ياريت تساعدني


----------



## zamalkawi (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> وانا لازم احاول اشغلها تشغيل كامل على اساس افحص الاشارات الداخلة والخارجة وفولتية محرك dc


لماذا يهمك معرفة أو قياس فولتية المحرك؟
كل ما يهمك هو الدرايف، إلا لو كنت تنوي تغيير الدرايف الموجود
أما لو ستستعمل نفس المحركات مع نفس الدرايفات فلا أعتقد بوجود حاجة لهذا، فهذه الدرايفات تم اختيارها مع هذه المحركات ظلت الماكينة في الخدمة بهذه المحركات والدرايفات مدة طويلة
إذا كل ما عليك عمله هو الإنترفيس بين التحكم الجديد والدرايف
وهذا كما أظن يكون إما عن طريق بطاقة جاهزة كالتي عرضتها، وإما عن طريق دائرة إلكترونية ومايكروكنترولر تصممها أنت
بالمناسبة، ما هو الموقف عندك الآن؟ ماذا قررت وإلام وصلت؟


----------



## ksmksam (6 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لماذا يهمك معرفة أو قياس فولتية المحرك؟
> كل ما يهمك هو الدرايف، إلا لو كنت تنوي تغيير الدرايف الموجود
> أما لو ستستعمل نفس المحركات مع نفس الدرايفات فلا أعتقد بوجود حاجة لهذا، فهذه الدرايفات تم اختيارها مع هذه المحركات ظلت الماكينة في الخدمة بهذه المحركات والدرايفات مدة طويلة
> إذا كل ما عليك عمله هو الإنترفيس بين التحكم الجديد والدرايف
> ...



نعم انا افكر في تغير الدرايف بس فولتية المحرك القصوى175V وgeko drive 80V 
كنت حاب اتاكد من فوتية الدرايف الموجود عن طريق التشغيل اذا كان حول 80 فولت راح يكون geko drive افضل وارخص وبياخد اشارة انكودر
:79::79::79:


----------



## zamalkawi (6 سبتمبر 2010)

رأيي أنك لو غيرت الدرايف، فالأفضل أن تأخذ بنصيحة الأخ طارق وتغير المحركات أيضا


----------



## ksmksam (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا وجدت شخص قام بتصميم بورد باستخدام pic dspc بس ماعرفت استخدم البرامج اللي مستخدمها لانها على linx
البرنامج ikad في الرابط التالي
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74532
ياريت اذا في احد يعرف linx يقدر يساعدني


----------



## ksmksam (11 سبتمبر 2010)

وكمان لقيت driverكامل 
http://www.rutex.com/us/index.php?categoryID=82


http://www.viperservo.com/V200.htm


----------



## aymanmosbah (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى العزيز انا اسف لعدم الرد السريع ولكن ذلك لظروف رمضان و العيد حيث انى نادرا ما كنت افتح النت ......
انا من مصر و عندى مكتب متخصص فى صيانة ماكينات ال cncاسمه "مركز صيانة ماكينات النجارة CNC " و بالاخص ماكينات BIESSE حيث انها كانت اول احتكاكى بعالم الرواتر هذا و قد تم ترشيحى من شركة BIESSE ان اكون المعنى باعمال الصيانة و التدريب للشركة فى مصر كمهندس حر ...... و استطيع البرمجة و الصيانة و التدريب على biesse works,nc1000,xnc,rt480,nc481,cni sy3 cnc هذا بالاضافة الى التشغيل لماكينات holzher ,homag,wiki,morbidelli tria 6000,busellato,routron scm num 750,bosch cc100, هذا بالاضافة الى تشغيل و صيانةالماكينات الصينية 
اما بالنسبة الى الماكينة الخاصة بك فانه لا يتوافر لدى الان اى كتالوجات ولكن بعد العيد سوف اقوم بالصيانة لماكينة لها نفس الكنترول ..... فدعنا نكون على اتصال 
ايمن مصباح 
0020106918783-0020169994975


----------



## ksmksam (12 سبتمبر 2010)

aymanmosbah قال:


> أخى العزيز انا اسف لعدم الرد السريع ولكن ذلك لظروف رمضان و العيد حيث انى نادرا ما كنت افتح النت ......
> انا من مصر و عندى مكتب متخصص فى صيانة ماكينات ال cncاسمه "مركز صيانة ماكينات النجارة cnc " و بالاخص ماكينات biesse حيث انها كانت اول احتكاكى بعالم الرواتر هذا و قد تم ترشيحى من شركة biesse ان اكون المعنى باعمال الصيانة و التدريب للشركة فى مصر كمهندس حر ...... و استطيع البرمجة و الصيانة و التدريب على biesse works,nc1000,xnc,rt480,nc481,cni sy3 cnc هذا بالاضافة الى التشغيل لماكينات holzher ,homag,wiki,morbidelli tria 6000,busellato,routron scm num 750,bosch cc100, هذا بالاضافة الى تشغيل و صيانةالماكينات الصينية
> اما بالنسبة الى الماكينة الخاصة بك فانه لا يتوافر لدى الان اى كتالوجات ولكن بعد العيد سوف اقوم بالصيانة لماكينة لها نفس الكنترول ..... فدعنا نكون على اتصال
> ايمن مصباح
> 0020106918783-0020169994975



ياريت لو تبعتلي ايميلك 
على الخاص


----------



## aymanmosbah (12 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف كلما حاولت ان ادخل على ارسال خاص فانه تظهر رسالة بان هذه الخاصية للاعضاء الذين تجاوزت نسبة مشاركتهم ..... ولكن ايميلى هو نفس اسمى على الياهو


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا وجدت شخص قام بتصميم بورد باستخدام pic dspc بس ماعرفت استخدم البرامج اللي مستخدمها لانها على linx
> البرنامج ikad في الرابط التالي
> http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74532
> ياريت اذا في احد يعرف linx يقدر يساعدني


من وجهة نظري، أنا لا أحبذ شراء درايف جديد، إلا لو كنت تنوي تغيير المواتير أيضا
لذا أنا أرى أن هذه الدائرة حل جيد جدا، خصوصا أنها بالضبط ما أنت تحتاجه، والذي لم أكن أعرف أنه يوجد منه منتج جاهز. وبالتأكيد منتج جاهز سيكون أفضل من أن تصنع دائرة وتبرمجها بنفسك، حتى لو كنت تمتلك الخبرة الكافية

أنا لم أقرأ باقي المشاركات على صفحة المنتدى المذكروة أعلاه بعد، ولكن حيث أن أول مشاركة كانت في فبراير 2009، لذا أعتقد أن عام ونصف فترة كافية كي تكون الدائرة المعروضة ناضجة وجاهزة للتطبيق في الصناعة
هل عرفت السعر؟ وهل ستحتاج واحدة لكل محور أم أن الدائرة الواحدة لها مداخل ومخارج لأكثر من محور؟

تبقى مشكلة اللينوكس، ولكني لا أعتقد أنها مشكلة كبيرة، فحسب ما فهمت من النص هو أنك تحتاج لينوكس فقط لتشغيل برنامج ضبط بارامترات متحكم ال pid، لذا فكل ما تحتاجه حاسب عليه لينوكس، وشخص يعرف ألف باء لينوكس لتنزيل البرنامج على لينوكس، بعدها تستعمل أنت البرنامج، وهنا لن يوجد فارق كبير بين تشغيل البرنامج على لينوكس أو ويندوز، فأنت ستتعامل مع البرنامج وليس مع نظام التشغيل
ومن يدري، لعله في الثلاث سنوات الماضية قد أصدر نسخة على الويندوز، عليك بسؤاله مباشرة

ولكن عليك معرفة أن ضبط إعدادات الpid يحتاج لبعض المعرفة والخبرة، وعليك بالبحث والقراءة قليلا كي تضبطها بصورة سليمة. وأيضا ضبط المتحكم يعتمد على التطبيق، فلو وجدت مقالة تتحدث عن ضبط المتحكم لجهاز كيميائي مثلا، ربما لا تنطبق كل الأمور على محرك كهربائي في ماكينة إنتاج. يمكنني أن أرسل لك مواد مبسطة للقراءة عن ضبط المتحكم لدرايف الموتور لو أردت


----------



## ksmksam (13 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة مالقيت حدا اتراسل معه قبل ما ابلش في تجميع البورد
طبعا هو open source


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> المشكلة مالقيت حدا اتراسل معه قبل ما ابلش في تجميع البورد
> طبعا هو open source


للأسف لم أقرأ سوى قراءة سريعة، وما فهمته هو أنك من الممكن أن تطلب منه البوردة غير مجمعة وتكلف 15$ أو تطلبها مجمعة ومختبرة وتكلف 60$، فيمكنك أن تلجأ للحل الأسهل وهو أن تطلبها مجمعة ومختبرة وجاهزة
على كل حال، المانيوال الخاص بالبوردة موجود على http://max-mod-shop.com/media/yapsc10v/man_10V_EN.pdf وأنصحك بقراءة المانيوال قبل أن تقرر الشراء، حتى تتأكد أن البوردة ستلبي احتياجاتك
وأعتقد أنك لو توجهت لصاحب البوردة بأسئلة، فلن يتردد في منحك إجابة
صل استخارة، ولا تتردد كثيرا، فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله


----------



## عالم التقني (3 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عندي ماكينة اقدم منها وتم الصنع عام 1985 ولوحتها الكهربا نفس الوحة الموجودة في الموقع الاجنبي.

بس للاسف صور الماكينة تبعتك ما بينت معي اذا ممكن صور الماكينة او اخر شي توصلت في الماكينة لانو الموضوع قديم والو اكثر من ثلاث سنوات


----------



## azaharna (15 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم عندي ماكينه morbidlli U550 STC موديل 1992 وبها بعض المشاكل ممكن التعاون وشكرا جزيلا


----------

